# Vintage tricycle indentification



## andrewandrewz (Jul 11, 2012)

I purchased this tricycle at an antique auction and would like to know some more information about it such and the year, model, and value to a collector. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I do know that it is a Murray but that is all I know. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 12, 2012)

Your Murray EZ Step tricycle looks to be from the 1960s. The seat is not original to it and it would have had Murray hubcaps on the rear wheels. Originally it would have a white topped Troxel seat either with or without springs. These tricycles are still quite common and therefore don't sell for a high price...usually $50 or less from what I've seen.

Many times you can find replacement Murray trike hub caps, appropriate grips, and correct Troxel seats on ebay to make it look original again. 

Dave


----------



## andrewandrewz (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I thought something looked funny about the seat. Do you think it would be worth trying to find a troxel seat before selling it? Thanks for your time!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 12, 2012)

If it were me, I would, unless you want to sell it as quickly as possible. It would make the trike have a more original look to it. Those particular seats used seem to go for around $10 or so when they come up for sale on ebay. But let me check tonight when I get home, I might have a Troxel white topped seat to sell in decent used condition if you'd like it. Oh, and is the seat post hole square or round? It should be round unless someone modified it to accept a square seat post.  

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 12, 2012)

I checked on the seat and actually the one on there now would be less obvious as being a replacement for the original. The Troxel I have has a red underframe and metal band around the bottom edge of the white vinyl top. It might stick out like a sore thumb against the teal or blue color of the tricycle. Usually Murray had the seat frame color match the trike. I guess it could always be repainted to match the rest of the trike more closely, if you wanted to  go to that much work.

Dave


----------

